# Comment installer debian sur Powermac 6400



## Alan571 (13 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite installé debian sur un PowerMac 6400/200 pour en faire un serveur proxy.

Mais je ne veux plus avoir Mac OS 7.5 qui est installé dessus.

Comment dois-je procéder ?

J'ai lu beaucoup de documents qui parlent de créer une disquette de boot mais je ne trouve nulle part les fichiers pour créer cette disquette de boot. Et comment les créer et quels fichiers mettre dans la disquette.

Quelqu'un aurait-il ces fichiers ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Luxpol (24 Août 2007)

Alan571 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite installé debian sur un PowerMac 6400/200 pour en faire un serveur proxy.
> 
> ...



J'ai eu le même problème ca fait un certain bout de temps. Quelle version de mac os a tu acheté à l'époque? je veux dire celle après 7.5...


----------



## albi (25 Août 2007)

Bonjour , pour le démarrage j'ai utilisé bootX , mais en gardant mac os sur un petite partition.
Pour l'installation j'ai utilisé une debian woody , n'ayant pas trouvé les fichiers d'installation  (ramdisk.img.gz) pour une version plus recente.Ensuite j'ai fais la mise a jour.
Regarde sur : http://penguinppc.org/bootloaders/bootx/


----------

